# Powermatic 3520b wiring question



## gervmn (Jun 18, 2007)

I need to know what size breaker and wire is needed, I know it's 240 volts, thanks


----------



## allenj (Oct 25, 2007)

a 20 amp is sufficient


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been running my 3520A for a year and half now on a 20 amp circuit so I'd say that should work.


----------

